#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Dynacord XA-2

## Lightjockey_richie

Al iemand ervaring op gedaan met een XA-2 van Dynacord?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Sinds wanneer bestaat er een XA2?

----------


## Bigfoot

Lijkt op een aangepaste cobra serie toch???
[ :Embarrassment: )]er zullen wel verschillen zijn.....

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Sinds wanneer bestaat er een XA2?



Opvolger van de XA-28 serie.

Ik denk dat ie nog geen maand op de markt is.

Groetjes

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik zoeken en zoeken op XA2....niks gevonden...keek ik ff verder dan mijn brilleglazen, staat er wel iets nieuws voor mij...in de XA serie.. :Wink:   De FX 12 en FX 20....Denk dat je dat bedoeld...Op het eerste oog ziet het er goed uit...Meer weet ik er nu ook nog niet van....Zal eens informeren...

http://www.dynacord.com/pdf/56_584_download.pdf

http://www.dynacord.com/pdf/56_583_download.pdf

----------


## Robert

Dynacord noemt het op de website ook XA-2.

Ziet er goed uit inderdaad. Ook mooi dat je subjes lekker hoog zijn (90 cm), zodat je topjes eigenlijk al hoog genoeg staan zonder 'hulpstukken', zoals bij de oude XA28 set het geval was. Wel jammer dat de topjes bijna 50 kilo wegen... alleen stacken wordt dan wel erg lastig natuurlijk.

Zijn er al prijzen bekend?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nadat ik mijn bril ook nog ff gepoest heb, zag ik ook XA2 staan....Prijzen zijn in de laatst verschenen prijslijst nog niet bekend, maar de importeur weet dat vast wel..

----------


## djsjoerd

In duitsewebshop in aanbieding gezien voor 14.000 euro geloof ik (incl BTW), hier geloof ik dat ie rond de 16.000 kost.

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

Super set, lekker vermogen, en klinkt als een dijk.
Echt een aanrader voor tape-acts, grote discoshows etc.
Gewoon Dynacord oftewel...GOED.

Groetjes FA. PGT
Dynacord/Midas Users

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik ga aannemen dat je de set bent gaan beluisteren? Wie heeft je de set ge-demo-ot?

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

Wij hebben zelf deze set aangeschaft. Het eerste verhuurbedrijf in NL.
Deze set zal o.a worden gebruikt voor optredens van Jannes.
Voor interesse ben je altijd welkom.

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.dynacord.de/pdf/61_56_katalog.pdf  ??????

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> http://www.dynacord.de/pdf/61_56_katalog.pdf  ??????



Jammer dat je met zon pdf-je niet kunt luisteren hoe het klinkt  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## subfreak

Allemachtig... ben veel gewend, maar heb die nieuwe dynacord set van PGT gezien, gehoord en gevoeld.. wat een bruut geweld, en nog overeind blijven ook.
De eindtrappen die erbij horen kunnen dus zonder ook maar zweet druppeltjes te vertonen, 4 subs en 2 toppen op 1 eindtrap verdragen.

aanstaande zaterdag wordt het voor het eerst ingezet in een feesttent, tezamen met XA-28.
LEZERS LET OP: STA ZONDAG VROEG OP EN HAAL ALS EEN IDIOOT DE KRANT OP ZONDAG UIT JE BRIEVENBUS, HOOGSTWAARSCHIJNLIJK ZAL HET OP DE VOORPAGINA STAAN: GELUIDSBEDRIJF PLAKT VOLLEDIGE AANTAL BEZOEKERS TEGEN ACHTERWAND FEESTENT!!!!

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door subfreak_
> 
> Allemachtig... ben veel gewend, maar heb die nieuwe dynacord set van PGT gezien, gehoord en gevoeld.. wat een bruut geweld, en nog overeind blijven ook.
> De eindtrappen die erbij horen kunnen dus zonder ook maar zweet druppeltjes te vertonen, 4 subs en 2 toppen op 1 eindtrap verdragen.
> 
> aanstaande zaterdag wordt het voor het eerst ingezet in een feesttent, tezamen met XA-28.
> LEZERS LET OP: STA ZONDAG VROEG OP EN HAAL ALS EEN IDIOOT DE KRANT OP ZONDAG UIT JE BRIEVENBUS, HOOGSTWAARSCHIJNLIJK ZAL HET OP DE VOORPAGINA STAAN: GELUIDSBEDRIJF PLAKT VOLLEDIGE AANTAL BEZOEKERS TEGEN ACHTERWAND FEESTENT!!!!



He Subfreak, in die tent komt het volgende te staan
2x Dynacord XA28
1x Dynacord XA2 waveguide
1x Dynacord XA5 voor in-fill

----------


## subfreak

zo jullie durven.. hoop dat er een stevige powerunit staat.
ik hoop voor jullie dat het ergens in het binnenland is, en niet aan de kust die tent, denk dat jullie verzekering het niet zal kunnen waarderen als jullie een tsunami veroorzaken.

----------


## Gast1401081

moah , de specs noemen 134 dB, of zo... niet echt wereldschokkend...
soort broer van UPA-setje, drukt ook zoiets.

Dynacord heeft vooral in dit gebied altijd al leuke setjes gehad, ik ben ook weer benieuwd naar de klank.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaateze set zal o.a worden gebruikt voor optredens van Jannes.



Dan komen we elkaar vast nog wel tegen... :Wink: 

Toevallig op korte terijn nog in Brabant?[8D]

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

Tilburg ligt tog in Brabant?
Morgenavond in een Cafe in Tilburg moet Jannes optreden.

GR.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

dat is een hele korte termijn.. :Wink: 

Ik mail je nog wel..ben benieuwd..

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> dat is een hele korte termijn..
> 
> Ik mail je nog wel..ben benieuwd..



Is wel goed. Richardklasens1111@tiscali.nl

1111 weghalen, ivm spam &lt;gerard&gt;

----------


## subfreak

En wat we al verwachten is uitgekomen.....

----------


## mertens

heb deze set even gehoort bij de inporteur. is zeker een verbetering op de XA set. het hoog sprankelt nu veel meer en heeft niet meer dat schreeuwige mid. het blijft wel een hoornkast dus bij half gas heb je al het idee dat het hard gaat. ze hebben de jammer genoeg geen nieuwe sub's ontworpen, maar die van de cobra gebruikt. deze geeft een frequentie heel hard maar voor de rest niet echt spectaculair en hij is zo ligt dat je hem in de pauze weer op zijn plek moet zetten.

heb de prijs wel gehoord, maar weet hem niet exact meer. ergens bij de 18.000 met versterkers.

----------


## subfreak

Die mannen van PGT hadden per kant 2 subjes naast elkaar neer gezet van het xa-2 systeem,
daarop 2 hoog, 2 breed de subjes van het xa-28 en daarop een toren van 2 topjes xa-28 met de xa-2 top erboven op, dit ivm bereik in de feesttent.
naast deze stack die al snel ongeveer 4 meter hoog was, een stackje xa-5 voor nearfield.

dit alles bracht de boodschap bijzonder goed over.
Het mooie van het xa-2 in combi met het xa-28 is dat het een verschrikkelijke koppeling maakt, en hierdoor een muur van geluid op je af komt.

op de foh tafel was alles 0dB ingesteld, enkel het master volume heeft de 0dB lijn niet aan kunnen raken, zo hard ging het.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Wat ik op de foto's zag..had ik het persoonlijk anders gedaan...Ik had namelijk de toppen iets iets getipt aan de achterkant...Schilt wat reflecties uit de nok van de tent..

----------


## subfreak

Die jongens hebben hier voor gekozen omdat de set op de houten vloer van de tent stond. toen de menigte "los"ging zag je de set ook mee gaan. achteraf dus een slimme beslissing om het op deze manier te doen.
Heb zelf ooit eens een d&b systeem op de andere manier(getipt) van zijn sokken zien gaan.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Goed...we zijn nu zon 1,5 maand verder....Hoe zijn nu de bevindingen...Kan het systeem waarmaken wat ze in de folder beloven?

----------


## subfreak

boven verwachting goed. de set houd zich erg controleerbaar. subs drukken verschrikkelijk, geen rumble effect aan de achterkant.door de hoogte van de 2 subjes is de top ook op de ideale hoogte. en als voordeel: 4 x sub 2 x top incl. amprack en taperack kan allemaal in een vito.. dus je kunt snel van lokatie a naar b.

Echter je moet er niet van verwachten dat de set ook op 40 meter de zelfde druk geeft, maar van een B-set tot 1000 personen kun je dat ook niet verwachten. voor de rest niets anders dan LOF!!

----------


## subfreak

de laatste regel is even van toepassing voor de mensen die dit verwachten van de set....

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Dus die 4000 personen die ze in de folder opgeven met 3 bassen en 2 toppen per kant, kun je dus shaken?... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robert

4000 man met 2 toppen per kant kan je met elk systeem shaken volgens mij....

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Lijkt mij ook....Ik wil gewon weten wat je met een setje kunt draaien...dat het ook goed te horen is... :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> moah , de specs noemen 134 dB, of zo... niet echt wereldschokkend...
> soort broer van UPA-setje, drukt ook zoiets.



Blijkt dus een B-set te zijn, tot , zeg eens een man of 600, oid???

----------


## cru

Hey guys,

Is inderdaad niet wat je van Meyer gewoon bent, maar voor de netto prijs van die Xa-2 koop je nog geen 2 UPA-p tjes.
En inderdaad, ik heb al meerdere Xa-2 demo'tjes achter de rug en de verhouding dB/ is geniaal. Geen Hifi sound, niet zo "beschaafd" als de vroegere Xa systemen vanwege de neodymium 12" speaker  en driver, maar de basisset (2 TOP, 4 SUB) is meer dan voldoende voor een live gig voor zo'n 1.500 man (en tot 25 meter ver), ook in open lucht!

Grtz.


Jan

----------


## Robert

Tsja... dat is toch afhankelijk van de eisen die je aan zo'n set stelt. Ik ken alleen de oude Xa systemen, maar die gebruik ik liever niet voor meer dan zo'n 300 mensen of zo (binnen!). Kan me nauwelijks voorstellen dat je met twee subjes en een topje per kant buiten 1500 mensen van fatsoenlijk geluid kan voorzien. Maar goed, misschien wordt ik nog weleens overtuigd als ik iemand met zo'n set tegenkom onderweg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> Tsja... dat is toch afhankelijk van de eisen die je aan zo'n set stelt. Ik ken alleen de oude Xa systemen, maar die gebruik ik liever niet voor meer dan zo'n 300 mensen of zo (binnen!). Kan me nauwelijks voorstellen dat je met twee subjes en een topje per kant buiten 1500 mensen van fatsoenlijk geluid kan voorzien. Maar goed, misschien wordt ik nog weleens overtuigd als ik iemand met zo'n set tegenkom onderweg



kijk voor de agenda van de XA2 ontour www.jannes.nu
haha

groeten richard

----------


## subfreak

gisteren feesttent gedaan in otterlo. per kant 2 subjes xa2, 2subjes xa-28, 1 top xa 2, 1 top xa 28 en een f9 top als fill. ok het ging erg goed en erg hard.. goed gevulde tent maar moet eerlijkheidshalve nu toch ook wel vertellen dat de koppeling die ik van het hoog kreeg zo overheerste dat ik op de tafel tophoog heb moeten wegdraaien.
de subjes gaan tot ca. 30/40 meter redelijk, maar daarna wordt het wat dunnetjes. door het minderen van het tophoog bleef het tot achter in de tent goed klinken, en luid genoeg.

conclusie ja een tent met ca 2500 personen is met een xa2 goed te doen!! (maar vergeet dan niet een xa-28 setje en een f9 als fill mee te nemen!!)

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.dynacord.com/pdf/61_56_katalog_e.pdf 

ik kan alleen subjes vinden die FX heten, en de 28 serie is helemaal niet te vinden. Of zit ik verkeerd?





> citaat:_Geplaatst door cru_
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Is inderdaad niet wat je van Meyer gewoon bent, maar voor de netto prijs van die Xa-2 koop je nog geen 2 UPA-p tjes.
> 
> 
> Grtz.
> 
> ...




ik weet sinds gisteravond beter....

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb vandaag het XA2 systeem gehoord....Werkelijkwaar : verbluffend! Ik had het echt niet zo verwacht....Ik dacht in eerste instantie ook : ja..het zal wel...Ik heb het naast onze Mach set gehad, stront voor de ogen! En die 1262 kasten van Mach gaan ook als de bradweer..Maar ze hebben het de laatste paar jaar weer erg goed onder de knie bij Dynacord, moet ik er toch ff bijzeggen...Ik hoor in de 2 weg top van het XA2 systeem meer dan in de 3 weg top van Mach...Het laag van XA2 heeft meer ballen dan de M182 van Mach...De folder van XA2 liegt wel een beetje...die 4000 personen ga je niet halen...maar de helft moet geen problemen zijn met 3/4 bassen en 2 toppen per kant...

----------


## subfreak

ja olaf dat is dus wat wij er ook van vinden.. kom nu net terug uit een kroeg in enter waar de set heeft gestaan met een optreden.. als een idioot ging het weer. afgelopen week zoals omschreven een flinke tent gehad met ca 1500/2000 mensen, met een enkele xa-28 set en een enkele xa-2 set per kant. het stacken gaat erg mooi omdat de kasten de zelfde breedte hebben, dus dat gaat perfect. zoals ik al eerder zei het enige wat ik een beetje een nadeel vondt , aan de andere kant ook weer een voordeel dat ik op het hoog zo veel headroom had dat ik gewoon moest knijpen. eigenlijk weet ik dus wel zeker dat je met een dubbele xa-2 per kant zeker tussen 2000/3000 mensen aan kunt, denk persoonlijk dat je nog wel een ultrasubje nodig hebt om het bereik van de top gelijk te laten lopen met het sub, want dat is er na 40 nog zeker, enkel de punch die je wilt voelen is er niet echt meer, klink wel modder vet.. maar ja rock & lol-ers willen nu eenmaal dat een set ook over die afstand nog "ballen"heeft

----------


## sound world

Wij hebben bij ons in de zaak zowel de XA-2, de Cobra-2 met extra Subs en de Madras naast elkaar testklaar staan. mocht je willen testen dan kan dat zonder probleem.

Edit door mod.

Dat mag dus niet....

En ten tweede, welkom!

----------


## ST

Wow! Da's pas subtiele reclame [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## sound world

In duitsewebshop in aanbieding gezien voor 14.000 euro geloof ik (incl BTW), hier geloof ik dat ie rond de 16.000 kost

Goed Nieuws: In nederland zit ie ook rond de 14 mille incl btw.
Dank voor het welkom. Soundworld.

----------


## subfreak

cobra 2 is erg leuk, maar de cobra4 geeft nog net even die hoeveelheid extra die je nodig hebt vooral bij live dingen.
daar blijft de cobra 2 net even hangen op een bepaald punt.
ja de mensen zijn goed bezig bij dynacord

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lightjockey_richie_
> 
> _Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> Tsja... dat is toch afhankelijk van de eisen die je aan zo'n set stelt. Ik ken alleen de oude Xa systemen, maar die gebruik ik liever niet voor meer dan zo'n 300 mensen of zo (binnen!). Kan me nauwelijks voorstellen dat je met twee subjes en een topje per kant buiten 1500 mensen van fatsoenlijk geluid kan voorzien. Maar goed, misschien wordt ik nog weleens overtuigd als ik iemand met zo'n set tegenkom onderweg 
> 
> 
> kijk voor de agenda van de XA2 ontour www.jannes.nu
> haha
> ...



Agenda gechecked,

Voor de liefhebbers dan in Beckum 15-05 vanaf 16.00 uur te vergelijken met een EV-RX set in de tent.(van de plaatjesdraaiers)
Of je laat de XA-2 in de vrachtwagen zitten en prikt bij onze set in.
Zoveel publiek zal er 's middags helaas niet zijn. Het is wel een tent van 50 x 20 meter, maar veel meer als 400 man zit er die middag helaas niet in, vrees ik.

Frank
Black Light Drive-in Show

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlackLight_Frank_
> Agenda gechecked,
> 
> Voor de liefhebbers dan in Beckum 15-05 vanaf 16.00 uur te vergelijken met een EV-RX set in de tent.(van de plaatjesdraaiers)
> Of je laat de XA-2 in de vrachtwagen zitten en prikt bij onze set in.
> Zoveel publiek zal er 's middags helaas niet zijn. Het is wel een tent van 50 x 20 meter, maar veel meer als 400 man zit er die middag helaas niet in, vrees ik.
> 
> Frank
> Black Light Drive-in Show



Al meer bekend?

----------


## theo

Zal deze week wel meer over bekend worden,is vanmiddag pas.

----------


## MC Party

Ik bedoel of de mensen van PGT ook werkelijk de Dynacord set gebruiken of dat ze inprikken bij Blacklight.

----------


## subfreak

zal wel afhangen wat er besloten is door het evenementen bureau dat die zanger verkocht heeft.. mij leek het wel leuk om te weten

----------


## Bass_en_Co

Zelf heb ik nog een XA68 set + nog 2 extra F17PWH tjes.
Ontzettend goede set,ultra vet laag en een ontzetten ver dragend hoog(50 meter geen probleem) maar ik mis wat in de kickbass!! Helpt het nieuwe Xa2 setje met het creeëren van lekkere strakke punch bassen?

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

> citaat:_Geplaatst door subfreak_
> 
> zal wel afhangen wat er besloten is door het evenementen bureau dat die zanger verkocht heeft.. mij leek het wel leuk om te weten



Zo,.......
Weer bijgekomen van een lang weekend draaien !

Vrijdag werd er al naar de organisatie gebeld met de vraag of Jannes bij ons in kon prikken. Na vermelding van hetgeen er stond (bij ons) hebben ze dan maar besloten om zelf geen set mee te nemen. Anders moest er bijgehuurd worden, .... ??

Maar ik had me een klein beetje vergist in de opkomst van Jannes-fans. Zoals gezegd zitten er normaal gesproken een keer 4 a 500 man in de tent op zondagmiddag, dit was afgelopen zondag iets anders.
Het was eerder 1000 - 1500 man, onze tent zat vol.

Maar aangezien zo'n artiest gewoon met een afgemixte MD draait (dus geen live-band) was onze set voldoende voor dit optreden. (Hing op 15 meter van het podium nog wel een delay van 2 x ZX-5)

In de andere tent stond voor de zaterdag (Within Temptation) en zondag (Guus Meewis) volgens mij een EAW KF730 Line array, alleen de topjes. Maar wat gaat dat hard voor zo'n klein stapeltje.

Zal eens kijken of de foto's ervan gelukt zijn.

Groeten, Frank

----------


## lampie_01

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlackLight_Frank_
> 
> Anders moest er bijgehuurd worden, .... ??



Dat PGT waar Jannes mee kwam geluid moest bijhuren?
Of dat Jannes bij moest huren?
Hoe bedoel je?
Bij mijn weten heeft PGT een dubbele GAE-Directorset in bezit, dus bijhuren had dan vast niet gehoeven.

Gegroet

----------


## subfreak

EV setje na 15 meter al het sub weg, en stond volledig in het rood... conclusie: TE WEINIG VERMOGEN          stiekem vernomen van iemand uit de organisatie

----------


## theo

Dat zat er dik in, met name in de manier van stacken.
fotos gezien op de site van jannes.
Als men zo stackt is volgens mij t sub snel weg.
gr

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

> citaat:_Geplaatst door subfreak_
> 
> EV setje na 15 meter al het sub weg, en stond volledig in het rood... conclusie: TE WEINIG VERMOGEN          stiekem vernomen van iemand uit de organisatie



Goed onderbouwd commentaar zo !
Stiekem vernomen van iemand uit de organisatie, toch vreemd dat wij daar nooit geen klachten over horen, maar ja met een naam als subfreak zak de sub wel nooit hard genoeg kunnen. Ook geen klachten gehad van de geluidsman van Jannes ??

Over dat bijhuren, heb ik zelf niet aan de telefoon gehad, maar zal wel van het boekingsbureau uit zijn gegaan. Scheelt hun weer geld, ze hoeven alleen maar te betalen voor een man met tapeact-rackje en vangen geld voor optreden in grote tent ($$$$)

Even to the point, helaas moeten wij onze stacks zover uit elkaar zetten omdat er 's avond weer bands op het podium staan die alles volproppen op de plekken waar je het meeste rendement uit haalt. 
Dat is nou eenmaal zo, hebben wij ook mee leren leven. Voor ons is de set zolas hij er stond prima, past binnen ons budget en die van de organisatie.

Als er 's avonds bands staan die er geweldig overheen gaan met hun PA is het meestal (uitzonderingen daargelaten) geen probleem om daarop in te prikken. Dan is het verschil niet zo gigantisch groot als wij weer moeten draaien.

Frank

----------


## Gast1401081

ik had vannacht al een slotje willen zetten ivm het VanHorenZeggen commentaar, maar als we dat nu achterwege kunnen laten... laat ik m nog ff open...

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Ik had er ook eerst geen commentaar op willen geven, maar enige uitleg voor de werkelijk geinteresseerden kan geen kwaad. 

Het kan natuurlijk altijd zijn dat er iemand wat te klagen heeft over het de geluidssterkte, maar we hebben het hele feest intensief contact met alle mensen die erover gaan betreffende het hele feest, dus dat iemand wel klachten hoort van die mensen en wij niet lijkt me erg sterk.
(Anders stonden we daar niet al voor het 8e jaar achtereen)

Misschien dat er iemand commentaar kan geven die er wel is geweest, de geluidsman van Jannes bijvoorbeeld.

Frank

O ja, de beloofde foto's van WIT & Guusje:
http://groups.msn.com/BlackLightDriv...oto&PhotoID=11 
http://groups.msn.com/BlackLightDriv...hoto&PhotoID=8

Staat ook nog wel een foto met onze stack tussen (Voor de geinteresseerden)

----------


## Gast1401081

http://groups.msn.com/BlackLightDriv...hoto&PhotoID=8 

dat bedoel ik dus met een verkeerde benutting van het principe. 
zie ook topic line-array.

----------


## Guus

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lightjockey_richie_
> 
> Al iemand ervaring op gedaan met een XA-2 van Dynacord?



Een gehouden demo en test in het zuiden van het land gaf mij het volgende beeld.
Dynacord XA-2 Systeem ziet er werkelijk perfect en mooi afgewerkt uit, heeft ideale afmetingen bij het stacken en is daarmee nmm qua bouw, afmetingen maar ook niet te vergeten vwb klankkleur duidelijk beter dan z'n voorganger.
De subs doen wat je ervan mag verwachten en het rendement van het geheel ligt hoog. Daarbij slechts twee lichtgewicht systeem amps (sub-mid/high), zodat je bij elke toren slechts 1 systeem ampje van 2 HE zet met een korte speakon kabel naar de speakers. Ideaal ! 

Het systeem heeft overigens veel weg van het D&B C7 systeem dat echter totaal anders klinkt. De vertikale spreiding van deze dynacord vindt ik b.v. beter en rustiger dan die van de C7 van D&B.

Geen minpuntjes ? Ja toch wel, alles kan voor geluidsfreaks altijd beter, toch? 
Ik had eerlijk gezegd wat hogere verwachtingen van de klankkleur van de topbox. Z'n voorganger kon in het midgebied kil doorprikken. Bij gebruikers een bekend gegeven. Welnu, ook deze topbox had voor mij net even iets warmer mogen klinken. Het gebied 4-5 kHz (en z'n harmonischen)is naar mijn gevoel (te) penetrant aanwezig.
Ja, ja ik weet het. Onder bepaalde omstandigheden is dit juist een voordeel maar ik denk dat dit gebied in praktijk meestal gedrukt zal (moeten)worden. Is dat erg? Neen, beter een frequentie wat drukken dan erin proberen te draaien, toch?

Samengevat: een systeem met best hoge SPL, eenvoudig en snel op te bouwen, ideale afmetingen om te stacken, goede amp's en klankmatig vele mogelijkheden. 
Vooral in het feest(bier)tenten circuit zullen we deze jongen nog vaak tegenkomen.

----------


## jens

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Nadat ik mijn bril ook nog ff gepoest heb, zag ik ook XA2 staan....Prijzen zijn in de laatst verschenen prijslijst nog niet bekend, maar de importeur weet dat vast wel..



de prijs van deze set in duitsland (music productive) kost:

15750 eurio inc btw

----------


## sound world

Dan is ie in nederland toch goedkoper.

----------


## Art of Noize

Hoi,
Ik heb inmiddels ook de XA2 mogen beluisteren gisteren in Uden, trouwens een fors gedeelte van het dynacordproduktgamma werd tentoongespreid.
Ik kan niet anders zeggen dan dat de XA2 een stevig geluid neer zet met toch wel een indrukwekkend laag vergeleken met de eerder gedemo-de setjes (o.a. powermax5/ madras). 
Echter dit speelde zich af in een zaaltje wat gezien de hoorngeladen kasten eigenlijk te klein was voor zo'n set, er waren +/- 30 man, en de set zat al tegen zijn max. aan te werken met mechanische muziek.
Het mid/hoog kwam op een vervelende manier op je af op 10 meter afstand, idd een bult zo rond de 4-5 kHz.

Persoonlijk had ik meer van deze set verwacht.  Ik heb ook Cobra gehoord in frankfurt, nu stond daar wel wat meer dan 1 stack maar qua klankkarakter is dat naar mijn gevoel wel wat neutraler en evenwichtiger, Cobra zou dan ook wel mijn voorkeur hebben als ik al voor Dynacord zou gaan.
Maar ondanks de degelijkheid, naam, goede inruilprijzen enz, voelt Dynacord me net wat te middelmatig aan.
Maar ja ik moest van mezelf toch maar weer eens gaan luisteren, nu weet ik het weer..

groet, Art

----------


## Gast1401081

Commerciele uitingen en discussies erover zijn nog steeds niet toegestaan, mijne heren, dames ook... 
Ik heb echt geen moeite met een linkje naar een site, maar een drietal uitgebreide posts over het wel en wee van de verkopers van apparatuur gaat mij tever. 

hiervoor is de snuffelsite uitgevonden.  http://www.snuffelsite.nl/snuffelsite

Afgesproken?

----------


## Rieske

Is er inmiddels al een lijstje van verhuurbedrijven die met XA2 werken ? Lijkt me gemakkelijk i.v.m. eventueel bijhuren.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Een lijstje zou inderdaad makkelijk zijn...Momenteel hebben nog een keer een XA2 set in de schuur staan, ter demo. Ik heb er van de week nog een paar collega's bij gevraagd, om hun oordeel te geven....Een daarvan was binnen 5 min. verkocht en die persoon draaid regelmatig met o.a. D&B C4.....Zelf draaid die persoon nog maar zo'n 25 jaar mee en heeft o.a. de f.o.h. van Anouk, BZB en One, Two Trio gedaan.Maar als het live bevalt, wil hij bij ons wel het XA2 systeem inhuren....Ik vond zelf de vergelijking met C4 hoog gegrepen...Maar ik vind het wel een mooi compliment...

In afwachting verblijven wij... :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

blijven wel on topic, mijne dames en heren?
heb al weer enige zaken mogen verwijderen.

edit 13-5 : alweer eentje.

----------


## Bigfoot

Ik heb afgelopen maandag, toevallig netzoals Art of Noize, oa Madras, Powermax 3& 5, en xa2 naast elkaar mogen beluisteren. Kleine opkomst in een klein zaaltje. Dat zal oa de reden zijn geweest dat xa2 er niet zo geweldig uit kwam op die locatie, en ik powermax beter vond klinken, en helemaal in de vergelijking met de prijs. Naast een xa2 setje met dubbele sub. (wat voluit ging, waar ik op een flinke afstand niet van onder de indruk was, kan ook komen door de slechte opnames.) Het was bv niet wat ik er van verwachtte zoals cobra etc...

Offtopic 2-&gt; Art of Noize, wat vond jij van de hele avond? was het ook de importeur die zijn babbel deed?

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bigfoot_
> (wat voluit ging, waar ik op een flinke afstand niet van onder de indruk was, kan ook komen door de slechte opnames.)



Slechte opname bij een Demo??  Knap waardeloos.

----------


## Bigfoot

Keuze vd muziek, kon zo ie zo al beter, maar ik zwijg er maar even over.

----------


## Bass_en_Co

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bigfoot_
> 
> Ik heb afgelopen maandag, toevallig netzoals Art of Noize, oa Madras, Powermax 3& 5, en xa2 naast elkaar mogen beluisteren. Kleine opkomst in een klein zaaltje. Dat zal oa de reden zijn geweest dat xa2 er niet zo geweldig uit kwam op die locatie, en ik powermax beter vond klinken, en helemaal in de vergelijking met de prijs. Naast een xa2 setje met dubbele sub. (wat voluit ging, waar ik op een flinke afstand niet van onder de indruk was, kan ook komen door de slechte opnames.) Het was bv niet wat ik er van verwachtte zoals cobra etc...
> 
> Offtopic 2-&gt; Art of Noize, wat vond jij van de hele avond? was het ook de importeur die zijn babbel deed?



Was de importeur dan op bezoek in Uden? Importeur zit namelijk niet in Uden.... En een goede demo bezoek je met eigen muziek. Neem een paar nummers mee die je van haver tot gort kent. Normaal gesproken mag je deze altijd opzetten.

----------


## Bigfoot

Nee, was in doetichem, samen met muziekhuis vriese in een zaaltje..

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

En die set deed het nog goed? Die kwam net van ons af.. :Wink: 

We hebben trouwens vandaag onze eigen XA2 set binnengekregen...

Na een aantal AB vergelijken toch gekozen voor XA2 omdat er de toekomstige huurders zwaar enthousiast waren....En dat zijn niet de minste hier uit de omgeving.

----------


## Bigfoot

Ok Olaf, dit verklaart meer waarom iedereen positief is, en ik maar gematigd. :Wink:

----------


## mverdult

Ik ben aan het rondkijken voor de XA2 set, maar haal je genoeg vermogen uit de topjes ? Die draaien op 8 ohm terwijl de baskasten op 4 ohm draaien op de versterkers. Ben heel benieuwd hoe de reactie's van de mensen zijn die er nu al een tijdje mee werken, ik wil er voornamelijk tape artiesten mee gaan verzorgen en af en toe wat drive-inn werk. Trouwens iedereen de beste wensen voor 2007 en dat we maar veel plezier in ons werk mogen hebben en blijven houden !!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

en ff n dikke kick....

hoe zijn nu de ervaringen met de XA2 setjes???

Wij draaien nu met rx en px van ev, prima spul, maar wel met de nodige handleiding.

Gewoon even voor de kenners,
we draaien nu veelal tape-acts, drive-innshows en veel discotheken werk, echter heb ik n 2 a 3jaar geleden mn eerste PX gekocht, spul werkt prima, klinkt naar tevredenheid, maar...: het is niet echt verhuur proof.

Nu zit ik in dubio: rx en px eruit, en overstappen op xa2 setjes (puur omdat het door elke m*ng**l aan te sluiten is en dus makkelijker te verhuren is, en voor onze klussen veelal makkelijker is...) of px houden. Ik ben over de klank van mijn ev super te vreden, echter dynacprd is ook niet verkeerd (al klinkt het naar het agressieve toe), maar ga ik er naar jullie mening erg op achteruit kwa kunnen?

We draaien nu met px tot ca. 2000 pers (3bassen, 2toppen en 3tg5+dc1 per kant) en met de rx tot n 400 pers.

nu zit ik te denken om rx en px er misschien uit te doen, en er xa2 setjes voor terug te pakken.

Wat is jullie mening? Het hoefd voor mij niet direct, maar ik ben wel aan het kijken of we de systemen meer plug en play kunnen krijgen (rx gaat goed, maar px is dat verre van....)

----------


## LJmalcolm

> en ff n dikke kick....
> 
> hoe zijn nu de ervaringen met de XA2 setjes???
> 
> Wij draaien nu met rx en px van ev, prima spul, maar wel met de nodige handleiding.
> 
> Gewoon even voor de kenners,
> we draaien nu veelal tape-acts, drive-innshows en veel discotheken werk, echter heb ik n 2 a 3jaar geleden mn eerste PX gekocht, spul werkt prima, klinkt naar tevredenheid, maar...: het is niet echt verhuur proof.
> 
> ...



Als je je racken en subs/tops voorziet van 8 polige speakon dan kunnen de stacks op 1 kabel aangesloten worden! Dan kan je het sub niet meer in je topkast steken bv. :Smile:  

subs op paar 1 en 2
laag/mid op paar 3
hoog op paar 4

zo kun je niets fout steken :Cool:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hier zit het probleem niet...

het probleem zit hem meer in het goed afstellen en dat je de set goed in de gaten moet houden, anders draai je het kapot...

----------


## MusicSupport

Grappige is dat er nagenoeg dezelfde speakers en drivers in zitten als in diverse EV speakers....
Dat RX een handleiding nodig heeft kan ik beamen (al veel te veel slecht afgeregelde RX setje tegengekomen afgelopen jaren)
Staat wel wat XA2 te koop op Marktplaats trouwens...

----------

